# Shaquille O'Neal buys a stake in the Sacramento Kings



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nba/kings/2013/09/23/shaq-sacramento-kings-shaquille-oneal/2854021/


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Shaquille O'Neal buys a stake in the Sacramento Queens*

*Shaq plans to mentor Sacramento Kings DeMarcus Cousins
*


> So now that new Sacramento Kings minority owner Shaquille O'Neal has taken on the task of mentoring DeMarcus Cousins, that has to be a sign that a contract extension is coming for the mercurial 23-year-old center, right?
> 
> "I don't want to say anything premature, but I've been constant in my support for DeMarcus," new Kings owner Vivek Ranadive told USA TODAY Sports. "I reached out to him when we first closed the deal. He was the first person I reached out to. They're out there practicing on their own every day, and he's out there leading those practices. He's out there with the team practicing every single day by themselves. They all came to Sacramento early. I don't know if that's ever happened. So (Shaquille) O'Neal and I are going to have dinner with him on Monday night, and Dr. O'Neal is going to spend a couple of days with him and the team. So I'm very, very pleased with everything that I'm seeing."
> 
> ...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Shaquille O'Neal buys a stake in the Sacramento Queens*

Strange move by Shaq. Is he planning on joining a group that gains primary ownership over this franchise eventually?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Shaquille O'Neal buys a stake in the Sacramento Queens*

Shaq probably has the money to make a significant investment in a team, I looked around and saw some web page estimate his net worth at 250 Million, which seems quite reasonable if you assume that he has been good with his money.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Shaquille O'Neal buys a stake in the Sacramento Queens*



Diable said:


> Shaq probably has the money to make a significant investment in a team, I looked around and saw some web page estimate his net worth at 250 Million, which seems quite reasonable if you assume that he has been good with his money.


Hes the last guy you'd assume, but Shaq has been amazing with his money.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Shaquille O'Neal buys a stake in the Sacramento Queens*

Will Shaq rename the team to Sacramento *Queens*?


----------

